# LATCH weight limit for a Toyota Sienna? Antone know?



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

It's not in the Sienna manual. My Britax manuals all say LATCH can be used up until 48 lbs unless the vehicle manufacturer says higher....


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Toyota is 48lbs.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks! All I could find online was that I should just default to the car seat's limit, which is 48 lbs.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

No, Toyota defers to the carseat manufacturer and does not have a stated weight limit.

Britax revised their limits to be 40# -- I suggest calling to check to see if it is retroactive (my information is mixed on that).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
No, Toyota defers to the carseat manufacturer and does not have a stated weight limit.

Britax revised their limits to be 40# -- I suggest calling to check to see if it is retroactive (my information is mixed on that).

Huh. Didn't know that britax revised... and thought Toyota was 48.

SO... if the main argument on not using the SuperLatch on the Radians is that it's against the CAR'S instructions and the car defers to the seat.... does that mean more people would be comfortable with the SL beyond 48lbs in a toyota vs a car with a stated limit?

Slightly OT.... sorry!

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
No, Toyota defers to the carseat manufacturer and does not have a stated weight limit.

Britax revised their limits to be 40# -- I suggest calling to check to see if it is retroactive (my information is mixed on that).

Oh, ok. A CPST told me it was 48. Must have changed.


----------

